# Well done dog!



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H did his silver good citizen dog class last night and he passed! . He's got a certificate and rosette and I'm feeling proud. Examiner was a bit biased though as she owns a v and wanted to take him home!

Not sure whether to do the gold though... Some of the other dog owners are getting a bit competetive. Like there was this new dog there last night, and a couple of other owners were grumbling loudly, saying their dogs were being distracted and it wouldn't be fair if they failed. Plus, the other 2 excitable dogs (2 yellow labs) aren't coming back and I got on best with their owners (prob cause our dogs had something in common). 

I thought it was all meant to be fun though? Any thoughts?


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats to you and H! That's a great accomplishment. 

Growing up in 4-H and doing competitive obedience with my Cairn Terrier and now doing agility with my V as an adult, I can assure you that some dog people are crazy and take things waaaay too seriously . 

So keep doing it if you and H are both having fun. If not, well there's lots of other things to get into! But I hear you, though, I don't compete in 'official' agility trials yet, because the environment is crazy and a tad too much for the girl right now. And honestly, if Lulu acts up at a trial, I just don't want to deal with people whispering how crazy my dog is behind my back :-[. Everyone in my agility club is awesome and encouraging, we have fun at our club's fun matches and we love class and practicing at home, so that's what we'll stick to for now!

Good luck with H and whatever steps you decide to take next with him! Seems like you guys are on the right track .


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks lulu! I think we will do the gold one as the trainer really likes h. I mentioned in a previous thread that she was initially anxious about having a viszla in the class due to thr potential for disruption but he had changed her mind 

Also we don't have to do the exam at the end if he's not ready 

I'm interested that you do agility, I'm thinking of taking h once he reaches 1. There's a nice local non competitive place that takes pups over a year. It would be good to hear about your experiences 

Totally agree about some really weird dog owners!! It's the super competitive ones that drive me mad!!


----------

